# Hoyt Vectrix XL - Change draw length or anchor point?



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Every Hoyt I shoot is 27" draw...Ultraelite, Ultratec. The Vetrix XL had to be changed to 27.5 to be correct. I think they run short.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Actually most are long*

Most Vectrix bows are actually running about a 1/4" longer than the Cam size.
My 28" is actually 28.25.

Lost of posts that others are getting the 1/4" longer rewsult

Wait till you get the bow to decide if you need to try and lengthen by untwisting the string. you would at best get another 1/4".


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

PhilFree said:


> Most Vectrix bows are actually running about a 1/4" longer than the Cam size.
> My 28" is actually 28.25.
> 
> Lost of posts that others are getting the 1/4" longer rewsult
> ...


Cheers Philfree,

If it is still too short, do you know if the cams need changing?


Thanks, Gary


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well if your d loop isnt very long to begin with you could gain a 1/4 inch by lengthening you d loop and another 1/4 inch by twisting your buss cable and control cable and untwisting your string a little. If any more needed it is best to get the a longer draw length cam. You could also add a rope to your release and shoot a loop in loop style release.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary Petts said:


> Cheers Philfree,
> 
> If it is still too short, do you know if the cams need changing?
> 
> ...


I would venture to guess yes.
If you need to go even longer you will likely need the next step up cams. This could mean new strings and cables as well. You will need to check Hoyt's tune chart for the cams.

But in your case, if you have a 29.5 draw.
The actual draw maybe 29.75, then string/cable asjustments might yield you to 30.

It's a wait and see deal to know if the bow you ordered fits.
Good Luck.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thanks*



PhilFree said:


> I would venture to guess yes.
> If you need to go even longer you will likely need the next step up cams. This could mean new strings and cables as well. You will need to check Hoyt's tune chart for the cams.
> 
> But in your case, if you have a 29.5 draw.
> ...



Thanks guys for the help. I'll wait and see how it feels, as suggested.

Cheers, Gary


----------

